# opinions needed ripnslash vs 17MR



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im going to get a rip n slash ( again ) and experiment with its personality in the water. But before I do I would like here what yall have to say about it.



Im interested in the fall rate of a ripn slash the small version. Does it sink faster then a 17MR... needless to say I haven't thrown a ripnslash much at all had 1 a while back ago but didn't use it much to get all that familiar with it. This is a conversation that has come up once b4 but was wondering if anyone now has enough insight to speak on the exact type of action it has. For me the fall rate is essential too fast and I cant use it where I would like plus fish seem to like a slowwwww fall anyhow. Unfair lures also make a similar type twitch bait but with a more rounded head pogie style look not sure what the name is any insight on that would be appreciated as well.

Here is the deal 17MR is a proven Killer... still there is room for improvement #castability and sound. Has Unfair figured out how to improve the mirrodine without changing what the 17MR already has to offer?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The Rip N Slash sinks slightly faster. Right around 1ft every 2 seconds or so. It's been a while since I really tried to gauge it. 

The main thing that edged me towards rip n slash was the action with that same twitch of the rod tip. It has a more aggressive roll with an underwater "walk the dog" persuasion. It works with both super slow retrieves and blitzing runs. I have effectively fished the RNS in less than 2ft and as much as 18ft BUT it's no different than any other lure in that if you don't use it, it won't work! Lol. I will say that the RNS will outcast almost any plug in that size range which is why it's my #1 bait for fishing specks in the surf or presenting to a big, skinny-water Snook that will know you're there before you do.

The other plug you mentioned is the Arrowhead. I know I haven't talked about it as much, but I've used it pretty extensively. It sinks slow, like the 17MR but with a larger profile and a lot of flash.

This info above is not to take away from the MR17 in any way, shape or form btw. That plug has proven itself like many others. But it's always nice to know what other weapons do.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't comment on the rip-n-slash, but I use the mr-17 all yr. round, at all depths.

The rattle or lack of really doesn't seem to effect the lures ability to catch fish nor does color, at least for me.

The cast ability issue you raise must be a bait-caster limitation. I can sling an mr-17 on my spinning outfit like a bullet, never measured it exactly. But I usually have to throttle back instead of over reaching for a long cast.

Next to the MR, this is about the only other suspending hard bait I use.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Alex bought a rip-n-slash. He and I both made casts with it using the same rod/reel/braid combos that we use to throw mr17s. We both could throw the mr17 a good bit longer than the rip-n-slash. An mr17 throws a long way on the right rod with 10 lb braid.

As far as which one will catch more fish, I have no idea.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sink rate and color have been very important. Sink to fast, and you can't work it slow enough and get snagged on bottom constantly. The less action the better right now. It's to bad the Mr17 doesn't actually suspend 1'-2' down or it would be perfect. 

Color has actually been one of the most important factors. We've found at least 2 areas where 1 color specifically worked better than any others. I'm big on testing colors to figure out which one is catching the best, so once I start catching on a confidence color, I'll cut it off and try something else. The results have been very surprising. 

Bruce, 
Those BF1s are sweet, I have been using one in some deeper water and it has been catching some good fish. The wobble on the fall is awesome. Scott makes some great lures.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bruce
Forgive my lack of words... its not that I dont get a long cast with thr MR17 its just that Ive heard the RNS can outcast it wich is very intriguing.


Now what are those in the pic.... are they made of wood and do they have a slowwww sink


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The 4 opinions above ^^^^

Were very helpful in all ways* thanks for commenting guys


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

There is a time and place for every lure; and with this new insight I just thought of an area a ripnslash would be deadly.

Im basically thinking that a RNS is more like a 18MR with more sound and flash possibly more irratic action. Without taking it to the water Im thinking its best in 6-12 ft ( dirty ) water where all that flash can shine...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> There is a time and place for every lure; and with this new insight I just thought of an area a ripnslash would be deadly.
> 
> Im basically thinking that a RNS is more like a 18MR with more sound and flash possibly more irratic action. Without taking it to the water Im thinking its best in 6-12 ft ( dirty ) water where all that flash can shine...


In 6'-12', a lipped jerkbait would work a lot better :whistling:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Sink rate and color have been very important. Sink to fast, and you can't work it slow enough and get snagged on bottom constantly. The less action the better right now. It's to bad the Mr17 doesn't actually suspend 1'-2' down or it would be perfect.
> 
> Color has actually been one of the most important factors. We've found at least 2 areas where 1 color specifically worked better than any others. I'm big on testing colors to figure out which one is catching the best, so once I start catching on a confidence color, I'll cut it off and try something else. The results have been very surprising.
> 
> ...


 It's weird, but I fish a chart. mr-17 all yr. long. Have tried other colors where I target but the chart seems to draw more strikes.

Love the BF1, good wobble slow sink, yep. Scott nailed it w/ that one.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Bruce
> Forgive my lack of words... its not that I dont get a long cast with thr MR17 its just that Ive heard the RNS can outcast it wich is very intriguing.
> 
> 
> Now what are those in the pic.... are they made of wood and do they have a slowwww sink


 I know, you're a bait caster guy, Chevy-ford, etc.

The lure is a BF-1, named after my forum name, produced by a local guy. His crank baits are awesome and the BF-1 catches fish, it is more of a deep water bait (deep to me 6-15 ft.), but in summer...I just speed up the retrieve a bit.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

Not to derail your thread but this seems like the perfect group to ask this question. I'm not having much luck with the 17mr or any artificials to speak of. What depth are you usually fishing them for trout or reds? I'm thinking I'm too shallow as I'm getting lots of grass on my retrieves. Mostly fishing flats around national seashore and east towards midway. Also fishing the docks. Most areas are 2-6 feet, am I in too shallow? I've been trying 17mr, soft-dine, and gulp style baits. Any insight?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm fishing different areas than these other guys for the most part but I think most will agree that if you're using the baits you mentioned, you probably need to slow down more. Slow is the name of the game this time of year. An expression often used for winter time trout fishing is "if you think you're going too slow, slow down".


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Try-a-fly

Have you tried a fly? ( lol )

Yep slow down if that dont work try again another day if that dont work try another day different time if that doesnt work try another spot. Fish can be caught shallow and deep so its all relative to where or what type of fishing ur doing. I fish areas over and over and over again until I can get a complete understanding of the patteren of the area and how its layed out. Lots of times Ill strike out or catch few fish in a spot other times Ill have a completely wicked good time... time on the water is the best remedy for curing slow fishing

In 3 ft. of water this is how I work the MR17 as of now

Cast out twitch twitch pause ( 1 1000--2 1000---3 1000---4 1000---- 5 1000-----6 1000------7 1000--- 8 1000------ 9 1000) twitch-pause ( 1 1000--- 2 1000----- 3 1000) twitch -twitch-pause (1 1000--2 1000---3 1000---4 1000---- 5 1000-----6 1000------7 1000------8 1000 -----9 1000) and then maybe 5 twitches or a few cranks just to move it and then repeat the count.... I usually start the count whenever I feel like Im going to fast or whenever I get bored hahaha

1 cast and take up to 3-4 min

But thats just me and my current situation, its just to give u an idea of how slooowwwww they want it and 90% of the fish will hit on the pause while your lure is just slowly sinking and drifting. Fishing slow is hard to do it takes alot of patience and confidence its very easy to speed up and not catch anything


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

So I admit based on your count I maybe too fast. As far as grass on the lures though, is this a result of fishing too fast? Or just fishing the right lure in the wrong area? I have this problem year round. I think Im in need of a crash course on artificals for our area


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Try-A-Fly said:


> So I admit based on your count I maybe too fast. As far as grass on the lures though, is this a result of fishing too fast? Or just fishing the right lure in the wrong area? I have this problem year round. I think Im in need of a crash course on artificals for our area


There is no right or wrong way with any lure. Just what produces that given day.

Fishing grass may have you speeding up to keep ur lure clean. In order to fish it at a slower pace a true suspending lure may be needed or a weedless soft plastic


----------

